# School me on the different hay



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm subbing......moving from NZ to Canada I've had to re-learn a lot of stuff just because of a difference in names!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I moved here from Europe. There they're just starting with "industrial" hay production, like hay as a single species crop. They do have higher protein yield grasses for milk production, but usually horse hay is considered multi- species natural, minimally fertilized forage. 
Now if you think about horses being highly selective grazers, offering only one species of grass gets boring. Not only that, also lack of certain nutrients on one end, and over-providing others comes with it.
IMO, getting as many different kinds as possible and mixing it together is the way to go. I've been doing that, mixing timothy/ orchard, oathay and alfalfa. 
I've found through observation, that my horses nibble a bit alfalfa, then off they go to the oathay, then it's more alfalfa, then it's o/t time, all day long. 

So, if you have the possibility to mix and match, by all means, go for it. 
If you are worrying about metabolic problems, the majority of the ration should be warm season grasses, like the Bermuda's, since they are generally lower in NSC's. 
Never fed peanut hay, but it's a legume, so it's most likely higher in energy and protein. 

Sorry to not be of more help


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I understand the variety idea and must confess that I get Coastal/Orchard from one person and the Premium Coastal from the local lumber/feed store. They have one of each in the pastures as we speak, that is if they haven't finished them off.

I have another thread talking about gaining access to more pasture acreage that adjoins the back of my pasture and will allow them more grazing. I'm sure once they get turned out on that then the hay consumption will go down as well. Just trying to stay on top of their needs before it becomes an issue.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, definitely. Just keep watching. Sometimes pasture seems nice and green to us but is totally unpalatable to them. Or pasture grass is very lush and they would appreciate some dry fiber to help deal with it. They will tell you


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you DHW. I will update as it goes and hope it helps someone else along the way.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> Coastal
> Coastal Bermuda
> Tifton 9 Bahia
> Argentine Bahia
> ...


This list is hays that are for the most part typical southern US hays. There is some overlap of the names. Lets start by tossing out the timothy and orchard. The rest are warm season grasses. These are grasses that grow very well between FL and TX. They are heavily fertilized and the yields are exceptional. Starting with the Bermuda hays. Coastal is simply a variety of bermuda hay. Titfton 85 and 44 fall into this same category. Nutritionally, they all fall into similar values depending upon how they are managed. There are differences in yummy values. 

Bahia is another warm season grass. Great yield. Tift 9, Argentine and Pensacola are simply varieties. When cured it turns a drab brown which is a turn off for some horse owners. Still has the nutrition just not the eye appeal.

Perennial Peanut hay is a legume hay. Can't grow and cure alfalfa in the deep south so this is their answer for that. Higher protein than grass and nutritionally very similar to alfalfa. Lespedeza is also in that category.

The other 2, orchard and timothy are cool season grasses that aren't going to grow well in FL so more than likely, they are being trucked in from KY or farther N. You are paying more for the trucking than you are for the hay. They are going to be tasty because they are higher in sugars than warm season grasses.

Horse owners can be very fooli$$h when it comes to buying and feeding hay. We like what we are used to. If you are used to only feeding timothy, than no matter where you live, you search out timothy. The hays that are local should never be overlooked.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Isn't fescue another warm season grass? How does it stack up? I've heard that it's not a good idea for broodmares to have fescue... but what about pleasure horses?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Subbing.......... great info so far!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolith said:


> Isn't fescue another warm season grass? How does it stack up? I've heard that it's not a good idea for broodmares to have fescue... but what about pleasure horses?


Fescue is also a very good hay. It's common in parts of the south because it very hardy and more drought resistent than some of the others. It contains a fungus that can interfere with the hormones in pregnant mares, so you do not want to feed fescue the last 60-90 days before foaling. We feed our non-pregnant mares only fescue and pregnant mares orchard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Eolith said:


> Isn't fescue another warm season grass? How does it stack up? I've heard that it's not a good idea for broodmares to have fescue... but what about pleasure horses?


You would think as well as fescue grows in the south that it would be a warm season grass but it is a cool season one. It tolerates grazing well and is probably the most abundant pasture grass. Maybe some of that is because it's not that tasty so horses don't destroy the field the way they do with some of the other varieties. It's also going to grow in the cooler late fall and winter months providing something green to eat.

It can be problematic for pregnant mares because of a potential fungus in the plant. It produces an alkaloid toxin that can cause miscarriages and low or no milk production in broodmares. There are varieties that are endophytic fungus free but for the mass majority of the fields, you can't tell the status of the stand unless you planted it, maintained it and tested it. Completely safe for non pregnant horses and then it's only really an issue in the later stages of pregnancy.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ Fescue also tolerates foot traffic better than most grasses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

